# uncharted waters



## Leona59 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, my name is Leona and I have just attempted a novel at age 65. I am very new to forums and posting too but I will do my best to learn how it is done. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my Gawd.

_"If you can't take a little bloody nose, maybe you should go back home and crawl under your bed. It's not safe out here. It's wondrous, with treasures to satiate desires both subtle and gross; but it's not for the timid."_

Just kidding. Sort of.

Welcome. There’s a few other potential geriatrics here. Me for one.

You’re one up on me as I haven’t completed a novel.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello there, Leona, and welcome! Age is not very important when you're writing - I'm also 52 already!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome Leona


----------



## Hawke (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the community, Leona. 

If you have any questions about the forums, don't hesitate to drop me a PM. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Sam (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to Writing Forums, Leona.


----------



## wacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Leona and welcome to the writers forum. I am delighted to hear that you have attempted to write a novel at a young age of 65. I am 39 years old (still a baby) and have yet to attempt writing a short story, never mind writing a novel. Best of luck with it.

best wishes,

wacker


----------



## Leona59 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your welcome notes. I think my novel still requires much work and I am hoping you can tell me if it has enough merit to continue working on. My family and friends like it, but we know how biased they can be. I have enjoyed looking around the site today and becoming familiar with the posting. 
I look forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey there and welcome!


----------

